# New CO2 regulator questions



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I have currently an old regulator of my dad's, and it has a leak. I've located it multiple times, but i'm tired of trying to fill it. Anyways, i'm looking for cheap options, yes i've seen the nice ones, and i was wondering if anyone knew anything about these: http://cgi.ebay.com/Precision-CO2-C...ewItem&pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item3efd69c10a

It looks decent, and i like the simplicity of it, but i have no experience with them. I guess the dial on top is in place of a needle valve? and what would i do about a check valve (i guess i could buy an inline brass check valve).

Any comments would be appreciated or if someone has experience with these i'd love to hear it. Thanks.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

My other question is this: In the picture i included, i wonder if the threads the arrow is pointing to are 10-32 size. If so, this regulator would be perfect for the clippard parts i already have....


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm ALMOST positive that regulator fits the bigger size paintball canisters .... an adapter is needed to connect to a standard threaded Co2 canister. (it's got a valve similar to a tire stem on it) 
not sure if that's a 10/32... I'll see if I can dig up more info on those.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

The regulator in the photo is what is referred to as a "Simple" regulator.

These are not compatible in the US and Canada due to the thread size being metric. Neither paintball or CGS320 will work. makes sure that what ever you decide to get that it is compatible with US cylinder connections. Many overseas regulators are built to only work with metric thread connections. Even the Azoo model linked below is metric thread. Yes, Azoo does make a US CGS320 model, but that is not it..

Throughout the world, carbon dioxide cylinder valves have a special thread. In Europe, Africa and much of Australasia, the thread conforms to British Standard 341 Part 1 (.860 in x 1/14 in W) or the direct European equivalent (DIN 477, SN 219505, etc). These threads are in effect interchangeable.

British *BS341 No. 8 * European *DIN 477 No. 6 * and * SN 219505 Type 7 * 
French* NF E 29-650 Type C *Australian *AS2473 Type 30

*America CGA 320 and Japanese JIS B 8246 CO2 threads are different and are not compatible with each other nor with British/European CO2 threads).

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi flashbang009,

I read the description and I think it is made for English tanks with a different connection than the CGA 320 we use here in the United States. Here is a site that has reasonable prices for regulators, you would have to remove their valve and install your needle valve but it will fit U.S. CO2 tanks.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

This one will fit a standard 320 connection. Although with shipping it will still set you back around $75. And yes it even has a soleniod.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AZOO-NEW-CO2-Pr...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efee7ad04


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

What is the difference between the one you first mentioned and this one? The one in this link is very very similar to the one that i have now, and i'm quite frustrated with it.

Also, the first one you mentioned says this "_This regulator features a larger valve body for higher flow. What makes this regulator special is its check valve that prevents backflow of liquids into the regulator. In addition, the flow control on this regulator is automatic, which means that it automatically adjusts the pressure. This is the industry standard found in most commercial environments." _
By automatically adjusting the flow, is that going to mess with my output levels? or is that just fancy talk for something that all regulators do.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

houseofcards said:


> This one will fit a standard 320 connection. Although with shipping it will still set you back around $75. And yes it even has a solenoid.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AZOO-NEW-CO2-Pr...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3efee7ad04


Aquatic Eco-Systems in Florida carries that little Azoo regulator. They will price match, but I don't think that they will match ebay's prices. This is a very good company. If you order from them, be sure to ask for a free catalog.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/737/AZOO-CO2-Pressure-Regulator/co2 regulator/0

I would question this regulator's needle valve and possible EOTD.


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

Thats a simple regulator good for small ounce co2 bottles but could be used on a larger 5lb+ bottle I guess. I just ordered one similar to that on ebay, it was only $30 bucks. It has 1 gauge. I am going to use it on a 10oz bottle for a micro desktop planted tank I am putting together.


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

FWIW I've had VERY good success with Azoo products. I know nothing about this model, but in general I'm convinced they put out a quality product.

Good luck with it!

Tom 


.


----------

